# Saying hello



## Kate-Delv

Hi

I never thought id join or have to join a marriage forum but unfortunately have. Nothing too serious though.

Have been reading forum and it seems there is a lot pf support and helpful people which is great 

Kate


----------



## arbitrator

Kate-Delv said:


> Hi
> 
> I never thought id join or have to join a marriage forum but unfortunately have. Nothing too serious though.
> 
> Have been reading forum and it seems there is a lot pf support and helpful people which is great
> 
> Kate


*You said a mouthful, Sweetheart!

Welcome aboard! You'll find that the TAM community is absolutely fantastic!*


----------



## Kate-Delv

arbitrator said:


> *You said a mouthful, Sweetheart!
> 
> Welcome aboard! You'll find that the TAM community is absolutely fantastic!*


Thank you


----------



## Yeswecan

Kate-Delv said:


> Hi
> 
> I never thought id join or have to join a marriage forum but unfortunately have. Nothing too serious though.
> 
> Have been reading forum and it seems there is a lot pf support and helpful people which is great
> 
> Kate


This forum has been a huge eye-opener for me. Most definitely helped my marriage be the best it can be. 

Welcome!


----------



## Kate-Delv

Thank you


----------

